# Meguiars D114 / Rinse Free Express Wash



## mattyh2013

Hello my friends,

Does anyone have any reviews or thoughts on Megs D114.
I've been offered a gallon for £29.99 delivered, which is around £10 cheaper delivered, than ONR.

I do love ONR but if Megs is just as good then £10 might make me give the megs a go.

Regards


----------



## Blackmondie

The megs is good stuff. And leaves nothing behind on the paint. I rate it higher then ONR


----------



## mattyh2013

I might give it a go.
The reviews from the States seem pretty good.

This seems like a bargain to me - 
http://www.meguiars.co.uk/product/453/Rinse-Free-Express-Wash-Kit/

Free delivery over £30 aswell


----------



## Naddy37

Personally, I'd go for D115, bit more expensive though at £35.00.

It's good stuff.


----------



## mattyh2013

Received from meguiars today. 
Bring on the weekend. :thumb:


----------



## yetizone

Looking forward to reading how you get on - I'm getting low on ONR and was wondering about this and the Wolf's Mean Green Wash & Wipe as ONR alternatives?

EDIT: Interesting review here ( if a little long winded - Get on with it..!!!! )…


----------



## Lowiepete

Oh my, oh my, oh my, by the time they have waffled on, I'll have been round
with the ONR - twice!!
:tumbleweed:
:lol::lol:

What is it they say? If it ain't broke...

Regards,
Steve


----------



## Flakey

Blackmondie said:


> The megs is good stuff. And leaves nothing behind on the paint. I rate it higher then ONR


ONR is a absolutely fantastic product. But I font like that it changes the look and water behavior of my waxes. This sounds like a winner in that area.


----------



## Carshine

Excuse me for noticing, but after he washed the roof with D114 and dried it, the dryingtowel was still dirty? (he showed it to the camera)


----------



## yetizone

Flakey said:


> ONR is a absolutely fantastic product. But I font like that it changes the look and water behavior of my waxes. This sounds like a winner in that area.


Snap - echoing my thoughts, especially as I have Gtechniq C1 & C2V3 on one vehicle and wish to retain the LSP's water and dirt shedding capabilities, without the wash media imparting its own influence.

Mattyh2013 - how did you get on and what are your impressions? D114 Equal, inferior or superior to its competitors? :thumb:


----------



## mattyh2013

Love it :thumb:
Personally I preferred the lubricity of it and it's cleaning abilities were slightly better than ONR. 
Plus no staining of my Incredimitt what so ever!

If you're looking for a rinseless wash that leaves the paint feeling clean but not loaded with polymers that may interfere with your LSP, then this is good stuff.

I topped off with FK425 for some impressive results.










Overall I'm chuffed, worked out at £29.99 plus free water magnet and wash mitt :thumb:

All the best


----------



## yetizone

Cheers Matty - that's great feedback :thumb:

A think I'm going to take advantage of the offer and give it a splash!


----------



## mattyh2013

Just a note to add I've read online to follow the below ratios rather than on the bottle. 

Heavy duty wash - 1oz per 1 gallon of water
Regular wash - 1oz per 2 gallons of water.

Regards


----------



## e60530i

does this strip wax at all?


----------



## yetizone

e60530i said:


> does this strip wax at all?


Allegedly not, as it's not supposed to influence the LSP, nor lay down any protection of its own - a pure rinse less shampoo that doesn't impart any of its own characteristics to the paint surface.:thumb:


----------



## yetizone

The Meguiars Wash kit has been ordered and a gallon is on its way :thumb: The kit with the free water magnet and MF mitt is a definite bonus  Also have a couple of cm's ONR left in the bottle - prob enough for a couple washes, so will try and do a direct comparison


----------



## yetizone

I had to answer the question - which is nicest to use - ONR or Megs Rinse Free Express Wash? One car, two buckets, one grout sponge, one Megs MF mitt. Let the battle commence!

Both have a distinctive smell. Neither unpleasant nor pleasant either though I prefer the Megs. I used the manufacturers dilution with roughly 1 fluid oz in a two gallon marked bucket. Same with ONR.

On to the wash - a panel at a time and I immediately noticed that the ONR ran off the panel much more efficiently than the Express Wash. This had its advantage in that the panel required least contact with a towel to dry, so in the hot weather of this afternoon it dried very quickly. Express Wash stayed or clung to the panel more and was easier to manage in direct sunlight, towel drying off with no marking. Now, the biggest difference was that the Megs felt much slicker on the car panels - felt safer somehow gliding over the paint effortlessly. Both were as good as each other in releasing dirt from the wash media - the MF mitt was surprisingly effective at releasing accumulated road grime from the MF mitt.

So which is best? I'd say they are both as good as each other - and it comes down to personal choice, but for me, I think I prefer the Megs - for two reasons, firstly the increased lubricity over ONR, plus the fact that panels stay that bit wetter for longer, easing drying in hot weather - my opinion may change in winter though!

So we have ONR (yellow sponge) on the left, Megs Rinse Free Express (white MF mitt) on the right...





You can clearly see the water behaviour - the Megs clings more to the panel, the ONR runs off...


----------



## james_death

Thank you for the direct comparison greatly appreciated.

I see both have there place those that do not want anything left behind and thous that do or are simply not fussed.

For me i prefer the idea of there being less water to remove from a panel in particular with the hot weather, now departing it seams... i enjoy using the ONR in both summer and winter.


----------



## ph0

Next time use same tools. Mf mitt and sponge act differently at holding water, so your statement is kinda invalid. And no i'm not turning this thread into onr vs everything else war.


----------



## yetizone

ph0 said:


> Next time use same tools. Mf mitt and sponge act differently at holding water, so your statement is kinda invalid. And no i'm not turning this thread into onr vs everything else war.


ONR easily clogs MF cloths / mitts etc, but an open pore sponge does not clog in the same way with ONR, it releases wash dirt more readily when rinsed. This is pretty well documented here on DW, hence my reason for not using the MF mitt and only using the sponge exclusively with ONR :thumb:

As the Megs kit came with their own MF mitt, I considered it appropriate to use this for the majority of the quick 'on the fly' test - I also did rinse out the sponge in fresh clean water and then briefly tried this with the Megs solution, and to be honest there was little difference to the mitt and sponge in the capability to release accumulated road grime with the Megs shampoo - hope that helps and clarifies


----------



## ph0

yetizone said:


> ONR easily clogs MF cloths / mitts etc, but an open pore sponge does not clog in the same way with ONR, it releases wash dirt more readily when rinsed. This is pretty well documented here on DW, hence my reason for not using the MF mitt and only using the sponge exclusively with ONR :thumb:


I guess my initial post wasn't clear enough. I wasn't talking about dirt releasing. I'm talking about your statement "the Megs clings more to the panel, the ONR runs off..." and i called it invalid, because sponge and mf mitt hold water differently, that's why it may seem that meg somehow "clings", while onr runs off.


----------



## yetizone

ph0 said:


> I guess my initial post wasn't clear enough. I wasn't talking about dirt releasing. I'm talking about your statement "the Megs clings more to the panel, the ONR runs off..." and i called it invalid, because sponge and mf mitt hold water differently, that's why it may seem that meg somehow "clings", while onr runs off.


Ah - I see now. Agree - a sponge and mitt do release liquid in a slightly different way, but the physical delivery medium still didn't alter the behaviour of the shampoo mixture. The Megs clung on to the surfaces more than the ONR did, irrespective of being on flat, horizontal or curved vehicle panels, or how applied. It is as simple as that.  The Megs stuff felt sort of 'greasy' in compassion to ONR when ones hand was in the mixture, as it felt a much more slippery product when in dilution and in use. Either way, both excellent rinseless shampoos irrespective of how they are applied :thumb:


----------



## scratcher

I've been using D114 for a little while now and I love it.
It's replaced ONR for me. It's just as versatile but I find it more effective at the same dilution rates. I'm interested to see how it compares to HFE when tackling a car over winter.


----------



## waqasr

Looks like I need some of this D114 to replace my ONR. I especially like the fact most say it feels slicker and also that it leaves nothing behind!.


----------



## fethead

Lowiepete said:


> Oh my, oh my, oh my, by the time they have waffled on, I'll have been round
> with the ONR - twice!!
> :tumbleweed:
> :lol::lol:
> 
> What is it they say? If it ain't broke...
> 
> Regards,
> Steve


Do you own shares in the company!?

Richard


----------



## Yellow Dave

Is there a difference between D114 and D115? Does the D115 leave that much behind with the wax?

And are they available in anything other than 5l. I'd like to try it first and compare it to ONR myself before buying bulk


----------



## Yellow Dave

Dilution ratios are widely different! 125:1 and 4:1. Makes it an easy decision to me. 

Anyone willing to sell a small sample of express rinse D114?


----------



## scratcher

I cleaned my car a couple of days ago with D114 so thought I'd take a few snaps as it hasn't been covered very much yet.

I've been using the product for a few months now and I get on very well with it. It's great on a protected car, I mix it at 15ml to 10l of water. And for my pre-spray I add 15ml to 946ml Meg's bottle. (the same amount works well in a 2l pump sprayer too).



The car had only seen a weeks worth of dirt, but at this time of year it builds up quickly.







The pre-wash spray was misted over one a panel at a time and given a minute to dwell and loosen the dirt on the surface.



On vertical panels you will see it begin to run away a little with the dirt.



I use the same method as with ONR - microfiber wash mitt, dunked and then rung out over the panel to be cleaned. This helps to carry away some of the dirt that the pre-spray has been softening. Then the mitt is used for the contact wash. By this time the mitt isn't soaking wet and collecting more dirt and not leaving the panel with loads of standing water.

The usual 'plating' can be seen, as with most rinse-less wash products.



A quick pat dry with a microfiber towel is all that is needed to reveal a smear free, dry panel.





It tool me a total of 25 minutes to do the car, with taking photos and a coffee which is the same as it would with ONR. A bit quicker than with HFE as I'm not comfortable using that for a single bucket wash.

D114 can be used very well with a 2 bucket method wash, as I usually do, but a single bucket is perfectly safe. You can feel when a product is fine or not and this reacts a lot like ONR in that respect.
I've found the cleaning power if greater with D114 and drying is just as simple, if not easier. 
My wax layer hasn't been affected, and the beading has not been altered at all. You would usually see a bit more sheeting after using a rinse-less product but last night I still had the same uniform round beading.

Hopefully that helps if anyone has been looking at this thread and not taken the plunge.


----------



## yetizone

Good write up there Scratcher  Its very good isn't it - after extended use I much prefer it to ONR! I use it in a similar fashion - spray on a dilute mix (same as wash mix) to the 'dirty bits' and then use a two bucket method, leaving the applied LSP (nano coatings) unaffected in terms of their water behaviour. Superb product :thumb:


----------



## Zeddd

Thanks for that quick review. My gallon of ONR is running out and I'm on the fence as to whether I should get another one or try a different product. 
My two main gripes with ONR are that the pre soak doesn't shift as much crud as I would like it to, and the wash solution doesn't feel very slick. I end up being over cautious for fear of damaging my paint. 
Hesitating between D114 and wolf's mean green at the moment. It's a shame the former only comes in one gallon size.


----------



## scratcher

Zeddd said:


> My two main gripes with ONR are that the pre soak doesn't shift as much crud as I would like it to, and the wash solution doesn't feel very slick. I end up being over cautious for fear of damaging my paint.


The pre soak isn't intended to remove dirt as such. More to soften it so the wash solution will remove it easier without causing damage to the paint beneath.
D114 is far slicker than ONR. It's taken up the role of clay lubricant for me as it really is super slippery :thumb:

I'd like to try the Wolf's Mean Green at some point. I haven't read anything about it that's really grabbed me yet. I tried the Meg's out as there was so little info on it that I had to give it a go :lol:


----------



## toni

WMG is also very good. It's also slicker than ONR, seems to clean with fewer passes and rinses fully from the wash media. I'm not 100% convinced about how safe it is in the long run, but will find that out this winter as it will be my only wash shampoo.


----------



## Zeddd

scratcher said:


> The pre soak isn't intended to remove dirt as such. More to soften it so the wash solution will remove it easier without causing damage to the paint beneath.


I understand that, but my problem is After the pre soak, during the wash phase some of the dirt doesn't get cleaned, especially aft of the wheel arches on the lower panels. I end up having to use a heavier hand as even multiple light passes don't cut it.

I think I'll give d114 a shot. I'm also setting up a rainwater harvesting system so I can PW pre rinse and go around the car with my rinseless wash at a leisurely pace without having to worry about Water spots.


----------



## scratcher

Ah, I get you. Sometimes if the cruddy bits are very bad I'll give the area a few pre-soaks. When it's really bad I find the solution gets sucked up by the dirt and it takes a few hits to really get between the filth and the paint. 
I'd definitely recommend D114. It acts a bit quicker than ONR on the pre-soak so should help you out with that. It's fantastic stuff


----------



## Naddy37

Yellow Dave said:


> Is there a difference between D114 and D115? Does the D115 leave that much behind with the wax?
> 
> And are they available in anything other than 5l. I'd like to try it first and compare it to ONR myself before buying bulk


 I always keep a bottle of D115 in the car. It's the "pro" version of Express Wash n Wax you buy in Halfords etc. Just spray, and wipe off, as opposed to using it as an ONR, ie D114.

I've never used D114, even though Meguiars sent me it despite ordering D115.... D115 leaves a nice finish for my liking.


----------



## Cy-Zuki

Love this forum so much interesting (and useful) info.


----------



## firehorse

Thanks everyone for leaving your views on ONR and D114. Its been helpful for me.


----------



## Ebbe J

Aaaaand it's gone! Meguiar's Express Wash D114 has been discontinued :wall:

Thankfully I bought a box of it last time, so I have 2 gallons left....


----------



## Zeddd

But why??

It's fantastic stuff! It has replaced ONR for me.


----------



## Jonny_R

Glad ive still got my 4 gal bottle at home.

And based on the dillution rates will last me ages how i use it


----------



## scratcher

I've still got over half a bottle left from when I started this.

Clean Your Car still have it listed


----------



## Jonny_R

scratcher said:


> I've still got over half a bottle left from when I started this.
> 
> Clean Your Car still have it listed


1:256 dilutions certainly goes far. Especially as i use it in a spray bottle as a waterless wash type QD for cleaning at shows after a long drive


----------



## Zeddd

Hmmm might be time to try some alternatives. 

Heard good things about Wolf mean green and Wolfgang uber.


----------



## scratcher

Jonny_R said:


> 1:256 dilutions certainly goes far. Especially as i use it in a spray bottle as a waterless wash type QD for cleaning at shows after a long drive


It really does go a long way. It's all I've used for clay lube in all that time too!


----------



## Jonny_R

What dilution do you use it as lube scratcher? Might start using it abit more in that use as out of clay lube recently and will save buying more given I have 4gal of the stuff 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scratcher

Sorry bud, only just checked back in this.

Not sure on the exact dilution.
Using 15ml of D114 in a Megs bottle. About 1:70 ish.


----------



## Jonny_R

scratcher said:


> Sorry bud, only just checked back in this.
> 
> Not sure on the exact dilution.
> Using 15ml of D114 in a Megs bottle. About 1:70 ish.


Cheers mate. Will give it a go


----------



## waqasr

Guys, where can I buy 114 or 115. Ive run out of wolfs and I want to now try one of these as a waterless wash but no one has it in stock, its not even on meguiars website anymore


----------



## tosh

waqasr said:


> Guys, where can I buy 114 or 115. Ive run out of wolfs and I want to now try one of these as a waterless wash but no one has it in stock, its not even on meguiars website anymore


Rinse free wash is on Clean Your Car
http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/washi...guiars-rinse-free-express-wash/prod_1722.html

rinse free wash and wax is on Megs UK site
http://www.meguiars.co.uk/shop/rinse-free-express-wash-wax-3-78ltrs

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yellow Dave

Both are still available from elitecarcare;
http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/index.php?manufacturers_id=41&osCsid=mb3bn50oc7t33ri5b73ei4b076


----------



## yetizone

Holy Meguiars D114 thread resurrection Batman! 

Thought I'd resurrect this thread from the depths of Detailing World, as my gallon of D114 has just been used up and it seems that it isn't available anymore? So if not trusty Megs, what's new products wise for single bucket washes in these sun scorched times?


----------

